# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng ẩm thực cung đình Thái Bussaracum - Nhà hàng ở Thái Lan

## Meoluoi9x

*Đâu là sự khác biệt cơ bản giữa các món ăn truyền thống dân dã với các món ăn cung đình? Món ăn cung đình thì luôn là cao lương mỹ vị còn món ăn truyền thống thì dân dã với rau, củ, thịt, cá – không hẳn vậy vì ngày xưa Vua Chúa cũng phải ăn rau, ăn thịt chứ đâu ăn cao lương mỹ vị hoài…*


“Đó là cách chế biến món ăn, trình bay món ăn và cả không gian thưởng thức món ăn nữa” - Ông Triphong Kohengkul – giám đốc nhà hàng ẩm thực cung đình Thái Bussaracum chia sẻ.

Bussaracum tọa lạc tại 912/6 (Soi Thonglo 25) Sukhumvit 55 Road, Klongton Nua, Wattana, Bangkok 10110, đây chính là nhà hàng chuyên về ẩm thực cung đình Thái Lan (Royahl Thai Cuisine) đầu tiên tại đất nước chùa Vàng (xuất hiện vào năm 1982).


Bussaracum giới thiệu đến thực khách các món ăn mang đạm nét truyền thống của người Thái cùng với dịch vụ phục vụ tốt nhất. Trong không gian ấm cúm và sang trọng,  thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn truyền thống Thái Lan được các đầu bếp tại Bussaracum chế biến và trình bày (rất hấp dẫn). Tùng Lâm dám chắc rằng sẽ có không ít thực khách không muốn mình là người đầu tiên chạm đũa vào gắp thức ăn vì sợ làm hỏng một tác phẩm nghệ thuật (thức ăn trình bày rất đẹp). Các món ăn tại Bussaracum không chỉ đẹp về hình thức mà còn gây ấn tượng mạnh với vị giác của thực khách, hương vị của các món ăn chắc chắn sẽ không làm thực khách thất vọng.



Không gian nhà hàng



Món khai vị



Saengwa




Đừng nghĩ rằng món ăn Thái là phải cay, là phải nóng. Điều đó đúng nhưng không hoàn toàn – đến với Bussaracum thực khách sẽ cảm nhận rõ được điều đó.

Nhìn, ngắm và thưởng thức các món ăn thôi chưa đủ, nhiều thực khách còn muốn học cách chế biến các món ăn Thái, và để đáp ứng nhu cầu đó, Bussaracum đã mở ra lớp dạy nấu các món ăn truyền thống Thái Lan ngay tại Bussaracum .




> *Bussaracum
> 912/6 Sukhumvit 55 (Opposite Soi Thonglo 25), Klongton Nua, Wattana, Bangkok 10110.
> Điện thoại: 02.714.7801-5
> Fax: 02.392.7402
> Email: Info@Bussaracum.com
> Website: Bussaracum.com*


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## dung89

Hình thức hấp dẫn thía

----------


## info.trungtambds

Uppp cho các bạn! Bay lên nào!

----------

